# Ouch...those first flags sting



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

So I don't drive Lyft very much and I just got my 1st two flags. Ouch. Especially cause most of my Lyft pax have been groups of international students in my small town for the Summer.

/Start sarcasm

The cleanliness one bothers me. Everyone is amazed at how clean my car is.

The nav one can go suck it. Take that up with Google. But I also have known every destination I'm headed to so I guess I'm bothered by that one as well.

And who couldn't be bothered to put an adjective in front of the personality comment. Honestly.

So how much do I owe y'all for this brief therapy session.

/End sarcasm


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

MHR said:


> So I don't drive Lyft very much and I just got my 1st two flags. Ouch. Especially cause most of my Lyft pax have been groups of international students in my small town for the Summer.
> The cleanliness one bothers me. Everyone is amazed at how clean my car is.
> The nav one can go suck it. Take that up with Google. But I also have known every destination I'm headed to so I guess I'm bothered by that one as well.
> And who couldn't be bothered to put an adjective in front of the personality comment. Honestly.
> ...


You pissed off one single passenger who was obviously ready to be a jerk.

And you got a positive comment and you're complaining about it??

Write back when you have 100 ratings in a week!


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> You pissed off one single passenger who was obviously ready to be a jerk.
> 
> And you got a positive comment and you're complaining about it??
> 
> Write back when you have 100 ratings in a week!


Sorry I forgot to type in the 'sarcasm font' so you'd know I was being facetious.

I edited it just for you.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

LOL


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

MHR said:


> So I don't drive Lyft very much and I just got my 1st two flags. Ouch. Especially cause most of my Lyft pax have been groups of international students in my small town for the Summer.
> 
> /Start sarcasm
> 
> ...


You only got 2. Don't feel bad. One pax yesterday zapped me with all 4 in a retaliatory move after I 1 starred them. Same scenario happened a couple weeks ago as well. Glad to see I got flagged like that. It was reassurance they were aware what I rated them . And made me glad I my 1 star message got across to them and pissed them off.


----------



## Mikek999 (May 17, 2017)

Not sure how I took an extra dollar out of her account....


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Mikek999 said:


> Not sure how I took an extra dollar out of her account....


I need to learn that trick. Lol.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

I got a 1 star this week, and yet got Good on all of the things. Like dude, if I suck, at least tell me why.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

How do you screencap on iphone?


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

Jennyma said:


> How do you screencap on iphone?


Try Google bud... smh.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Not helpful. 

I got several apps but they on cap you from internet not mobile


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I love it that I got flagged for friendliness. . . Somehow!


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Jennyma said:


> How do you screencap on iphone?


Requires two hands and a couple of buttons.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

Jennyma said:


> Not helpful.
> 
> I got several apps but they on cap you from internet not mobile


Google is not helpful? What were your search terms??? Try "how to take a screenshot on iPhone."


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I am anxiously awaiting my first Uber 1 star. Picked up pax, asked where they were going, knew the place but then pax started doubting themselves so I followed good ol trusty GPS because GPS wasn't matching their stated destination, a river outfitter with 4 others in the same vacinity. It matched 1 at a different address but had the address of the initially stated location.

Well, GPS decided I should drop them on 1 side of the river and they could swim to their destination which was where I initially thought they were going. Today GPS decided the address was in the middle of the frigging river.

For the TL/DR crowd

GPS sucked today.
Waiting for my 1st. 1 star.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

MHR said:


> So I don't drive Lyft very much and I just got my 1st two flags. Ouch. Especially cause most of my Lyft pax have been groups of international students in my small town for the Summer.
> 
> /Start sarcasm
> 
> ...


Take that up with Google lol.This the reason I hate driving with lyft is because of these stupid flags.It give passanger that our bored and have no life the ability to complain


----------



## GotstaGetALLDat (Jan 19, 2017)

Their reviews mean precisely f--k all.
I've done more than 1,350 rides. There aren't many things that are more random than Lyft ratings- maybe the baseball playoffs.
A couple of weeks ago I was at 4.93 (after being dangerously close to 4.60 just a couple of weeks prior to that time).
I was just amused that I was getting near a 5 point rating-- it was the first time when I cared about my rating in a LONG time.
Then I picked up two Indian ******s near the USC campus. They told me that it was going to take 1 1/2 hours to get to LAX. I told them that Waze is almost always correct and its 1 hour estimate was probably correct. They were overjoyed.... then 30 minutes into the drive they started complaining about the traffic. When I dropped them off one hour after I picked them up I did my usual polite smile with, "have a nice flight!" They just mumbled, "yeahcoolbye" or something as they exited the car. "Hmmmm.. bad vibes... Let me check my 'dashboard.' Yup. Now I'm down to 4.8." I just chuckled. It's all spoiled morons whose opinions reflect their own mood/mentality much more than your actual performance.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Ezridax said:


> Google is not helpful? What were your search terms??? Try "how to take a screenshot on iPhone."


No i meant chit was not helpful. Stop being a ******


----------



## Safe_Driver_4_U (Apr 2, 2017)

GotstaGetALLDat said:


> ...I just chuckled. It's all spoiled morons whose opinions reflect their own mood/mentality much more than your actual performance.


 you sir are 100% correct, the ratings reflect the momentary mood of the pax, and only 30% of our pax at that. I had a speck...one speck of paint on a shirt and some obsessive compulsive clean freak dinged me bad on cleanliness. I have found almost all the negatives I get come from poo and line rides.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Safe_Driver_4_U said:


> you sir are 100% correct, the ratings reflect the momentary mood of the pax, and only 30% of our pax at that. I had a speck...one speck of paint on a shirt and some obsessive compulsive clean freak dinged me bad on cleanliness. I have found almost all the negatives I get come from poo and line rides.


But honestly, we are not all 5 star drivers. I drive Lyft and I have taken 4 Lyft rides and 2 Uber's.

Only 3 of those rides were near 5 stars, more like 4, but I gave them all 5 stars and tips. The Lyft ones I rated, the uber where complementary from my mechanic. One Lyft I didn't tip because he started the ride early. Said he arrived and I was standing by the train station. He was not there and I watch Him turn the corner and head to me. I wish I 3 starred him.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

Jennyma said:


> No i meant chit was not helpful. Stop being a ******


Lol If the search results on Google were not helpful you're doing it wrong. Sorry, you can say I'm a ****** all day long, but it's not gonna make you any smarter.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

The positive thing about receiving a negative rating is that you are not matched up with that passenger again. 

You get that same benefit if you hand out a negative rating to a passenger.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Ezridax said:


> Lol If the search results on Google were not helpful you're doing it wrong. Sorry, you can say I'm a ****** all day long, but it's not gonna make you any smarter.


Press and hold on/off - wake button
Tap home botton
Check photos

That's it. That's helpful an answer to the question


----------

